# Yes The Following Can Kill The Dog Instantly



## DOGHEAD (Mar 7, 2009)

food items that can kill your dog instantly
Everyone has heard that dogs shouldn't eat chocolate but has anyone heard of onion toxicity?, garlic poisoining ,and ginger effect?

There are a number of foods that can create serious health problems for your dog and unfortunately not many people are aware of this. These foods include cooked as well as uncooked chocolate, onions, bones, mushroom, macadamia nuts, garlic, avocados, grapes, raisins, and all spicy or greasy foods.


IREM BRIGHT, MD


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

i have an old greyhound he is 14 still fairly fit he has had 2 cloves of garlic in his dinner for the last 12 years.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

my dog adores onions and grapes, both of which can apparently "kill" a dog. hes fine though  and my old dog ate grapes all the time and he lived to be 13/14. 

we also sell a dog food which has garlic as one of its main ingredients. its one of our most popular


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Ducky said:


> my dog adores onions and grapes, both of which can apparently "kill" a dog. hes fine though  and my old dog ate grapes all the time and he lived to be 13/14.
> 
> we also sell a dog food which has garlic as one of its main ingredients. its one of our most popular


garlic is good for dogs:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Ducky said:


> my dog adores onions and grapes, both of which can apparently "kill" a dog. hes fine though  and my old dog ate grapes all the time and he lived to be 13/14.
> 
> we also sell a dog food which has garlic as one of its main ingredients. its one of our most popular


Sorry but grapes can kill
http://www.ukvet.co.uk/ukvet/articles/toxicology - raisins.pdf


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

DOGHEAD said:


> food items that can kill your dog instantly
> Everyone has heard that dogs shouldn't eat chocolate but has anyone heard of onion toxicity?, garlic poisoining ,and ginger effect?
> 
> There are a number of foods that can create serious health problems for your dog and unfortunately not many people are aware of this. These foods include cooked as well as uncooked chocolate, onions, bones, mushroom, macadamia nuts, garlic, avocados, grapes, raisins, and all spicy or greasy foods.
> ...


Are you ever going to join in the conversations on this forum or are you going to continue to bombard us with information from a source that we know nothing about


----------



## poodlemad (Feb 23, 2009)

vets recommend garlic capsules to repel fleas on dogs stops them getting bitten and having a flea bite allergy


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

What about liver cake we put a small amount of garlic in that yikes...


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

There is a toxic element to garlic (nd other garlic types like onions) i believe, but the amount a dog would need to eat would be huge. I still add garlic to Billys liver cake, and i know of other people that feed garlic tablets as a natural flea repellant.

Onions and garlic contain the toxic chemical thiosulphate which evetually causes haemolytic anemia. First signs are gastroenteritis, lethargy, pink urine and brathlessness. 

However onions are slightly more toxic than garlic, so I personally would avoid feeding them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

buster has a little bit of garlic regularly, whether it works to stave off fleas i dont know but he has never suffered from the anyway....

Also bones are fine if raw! I have been feeding them for 2 yrs now and buster is certainly not dead


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Savahl said:


> buster has a little bit of garlic regularly, whether it works to stave off fleas i dont know but he has never suffered from the anyway....
> 
> Also bones are fine if raw! I have been feeding them for 2 yrs now and buster is certainly not dead


HOW DID I MISS THE BIT ABOUT BONES!

*for goodness sake - get your facts right doghead!*

Raw bones are absoloutly fine to feed your dog/cat or any other carnivorus animal for that matter!

Billy gets raw bones a few days a week in the form of chicken wings and necks. As he gets older and bigger he will be given more meaty marrobones - he cant manage them yet though at 8inches tall in total! lol lol

Cooked bones however are dangerous, they can splinter and cause all sorts of problems.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

It is a case of moderation for garlic. You would have to give them a couple of bulbs I think for any harm to be done. 

Grapes and raisins are bad for dogs especially raisins as the toxic element in grapes is more concentrated. It is all very well say ing they have a couple every so often but you would not chuck your kids a paracetamol to chew on every so offten. It probably would not kill them but it would not do them much good would it!!!! If you are aware that it can harm your dog, it is simple dont give it to your dog!!!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

In grapes isnt the toxicity in the skin?? i wouldnt of thought anything in small amounts would do any harm,have fed left overs with garlic and onions in for years,with no probs!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

like i said i know that there is a toxcicity in garlic and onion - but i still feed billy garlic in his liver cake treats.

For onions i believe the rough ratio is around 600g (onion) / 10kg (dog weight), that can be in one meal or throughout 5 days. The effects of onion toxicity take a few days to fully become apparent, so it wouldnt matter if you fed it in one or over a week. The results are the same - and can cause the anaemia. They can and most do get better once they arent being given onions!

I dont know enough about grape toxicity to comment sorry x


----------



## whitebloodcells (Apr 3, 2008)

My dog has had grapes and my mums for 13years and hes still fit and healthy!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Grapes and raisins can cause renal failure.
*DO YOU WANT TO RISK YOUR DOG FOR A FEW GRAPES*


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I wasnt until we got our first dog and my inlaws came to visit and we were eating chocolate biscuits,she was going to give him a titbit until i said that chocolate was realy bad for dogs. They had been giving their yorkie terrier a piece of their chocolate biscuit practically every day of his life and he lived till 14yrs of age, i wouldnt give mine choc, but it does shows that it doesnt effect all dogs.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

rona said:


> Grapes and raisins can cause renal failure.
> *DO YOU WANT TO RISK YOUR DOG FOR A FEW GRAPES*


Well said people dont seem to care they just want to prove the vets and the facts wrong.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

i'm not trying to prove anything wrong. all i said was my dog has eaten grapes and has never shown any ill health. its not like he gets a whole bunch every day. its a very rare occurance. 

:scared:


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have to support others on this, grapes are bad as said causing renal failure. I think it is the green stem in garlic that is the gastro problem, as it causes high bloating not being easily digested. Its a case of you might not see the effects on the outside but their stomachs, livers and kidneys - although being able to repair themselves are being put under stress for no reason!! 

As someone pointed - simply because they will eat it doesnt mean that you should be giving them it... it was the point about paracetamol and children.
What you can and should feed them is very small compared to what you shouldnt so Id sat HONESTLY, just stick with the dog food. That way you know you are not actively doing them harm.

They are just tip-bit habbits that people need to get out of, they always look hungry, but they will be physically sick given he chance to eat by themselves!!!.


----------



## Huskylover (Feb 27, 2009)

grapes are bad for ur dog i asked my vet but... it would take a lot of grapes i.e the whole bunch to harm your dog it may just make it sick but the vet who i asked said she gives her dog the odd grape because she thinks its funny the face he makes (dont recommend u do that though i personally wudnt)


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

Huskylover said:


> grapes are bad for ur dog i asked my vet but... it would take a lot of grapes i.e the whole bunch to harm your dog it may just make it sick but the vet who i asked said she gives her dog the odd grape because she thinks its funny the face he makes (dont recommend u do that though i personally wudnt)


The trouble with that - is that surely it would depend on how big your dog is?

If you have a tiny 4lb chihuahua compared to a 150lb + mastiff, the amount needed to cause a reaction would be different. then of course you have rasins etc which are more toxic.

I have commented about my garlic/onion thing and there is a measurement of rounghly 600g (in one or over a number of days) - 10kg of dog weight so you have a ratio to work from. There isnt much study on garlic but they are known to be less toxic than onion and do have some health benefits in moderation - so.... i personally am happy to continue with small amounts of garlic, but i wouldnt risk grapes...


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Not all the things that harm your dogs have a visable or immediate effect. Some of the the things that poison dogs just cause slow damage to organs so you may not think it is doing harm but it is!


----------

